
AI protein-folding algorithms solve structures faster than ever - digital55
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01357-6
======
vikramkr
Feynman's quote comes to mind:

"Nature isn't classical, dammit, and if you want to make a simulation of
nature, you'd better make it quantum mechanical, and by golly it's a wonderful
problem, because it doesn't look so easy.”[0]

I wonder if we'll ever be able to truly simulate protein folding using the
techniques available to us now, or whether there are aspects of that process
that are just so inherently quantum mechanical that we need qubits instead of
bits to get to where we need to be.

[0]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nphys2258](https://www.nature.com/articles/nphys2258)

~~~
dekhn
you dont need qubits to simulate proteins even if they require QM. Also, most
people generally believe that to predict protein folds can be done just fine
with classic force field approximations, and the data seems to support that.

